# Cats and Cage Accidents



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I have two cats, who pounced on the glass of my fish tank a lot when I first got it. I don't have rats yet, but when I do get them I want to ensure their safety. I am unable to put the rat cage in my bedroom due to space limitations and the only other room I am able to put the cage is my living room where the cats spend most of their time and sleep (I live in a one bedroom apartment. I would like to know how likely you all think it would be for my cats to break into the critter nation cage or be able to stick their paws in and bother the rats. I plan to get a double critter nation cage so that the rats have enough room so hopefully if the cats bother them they will be able to run up to the second level.


.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

It basically comes down to I think spacing between the bars for the rat cage. If the cats can get their paws in there that's incredibly dangerous. U want to immediately teach them that going near the cage is not allowed. Also just wondering are u able to maybe Lock ur cats in the bedroom for a bit each day to give ur rats some out of cage time, even if that just means running on you? That's quite important with rats.


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I planned to give my rats free range time in the bedroom where the cats know they are not allowed under any circumstances due to my allergies to pet dander and dust (cats shed a lot!). I just can't put the cage in there because the bedroom is simply too small to put the DCN in.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you already have the cage? Cause if not you could go for a smaller but taller cage I am guessing your only planning on getting two there are lots of small but tall cages that will house two rats comfortably. Then you don't have to worry about the cats sense they do not go in your room anyways. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have the cage yet. But I really like the critter nation and I'm thinking about getting between 2-4 boys. Could you post links to the other cages for me to look at? I don't know how likely it would be for my cats to be able to put there paws in between the bars, but on another thread I saw someone suggest zip tying plexiglass on the bottom of the cage and I could definitely do that. 

I should add that my cats are pretty lazy and don't really mess with the fish tank since they've figured out that the can't get at the fish. But I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

It really depends on what your cats are like. You will need to get a cage with very small bar spacing; I'd say small enough that even a rat's tail can't hang out of it just to make sure.


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

Is there a cage with bar openings that small? Additionally how likely is it for rats tails to hang out of the cage? My main concern is that my cats would be able to open it somehow. Can anyone suggest any alternative cages for me?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Not all cats are hunters. Sometimes even cats that are hunters won't attack another "furry pet" that's in the home. 

When my cat was younger she'd bring us "gifts" all the time. She was an indoor/outdoor cat most of her life. Even though she liked to hunt, she never bothered any of the small pets we kept. She even did the attacking the aquarium like your cat did. She'd dig on the glass as if trying to catch one. However, with small furry pets, she just sniffed and rubbed her head against them. She knew the difference between pet and prey. Now she's a much older cat. Her hunting days are over and she still gets along well with our other pets. Cats are very intelligent animals. If you let them know the rats are your pets. They might surprise you and treat them as another member of the family. 

Just make sure if you do allow your cats to meet your rats, that you do it in closely supervised conditions. Each cat will act differently towards a rat and not all will accept them into the home. 

With a Critter Nation cage. The spacing of the bars are only 1/2 inch and their horizontal. Most cats can't attack a rat through the bars of the CN. So, even if your cats don't get along with your rats. They'll still be safe from cat claws getting into their cage. Just make sure you get a Critter Nation and not a Ferret Nation. A cat can easily attack through the bars of a Ferret Nation.


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Daize! I have no plans to let my cats meet the rats other than seeing them in the cage. But I know what you mean about cats sometimes knowing the difference between pet and prey. When I had my first rat when I was a teenager my mom's cat came in my room once which I wasn't expecting and my cage was on the floor. The cat stared at the rat and didn't do anything then gave me a strange look as if to say "it's weird that you have a rat for a pet" stared at the rat some more and then walked out. He never made any move to try to get into the cage or terrorize the rat he just stared and sniffed. 

For some reason I thought the bars on the CN were horizontal and that was part of my concern. Thanks for informing me otherwise. If the cats do show interest I'm sure my uncle (who is a carpenter) can devise some way to keep the cats out and the rats in.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

rubytuesday said:


> Thanks Daize! I have no plans to let my cats meet the rats other than seeing them in the cage. But I know what you mean about cats sometimes knowing the difference between pet and prey. When I had my first rat when I was a teenager my mom's cat came in my room once which I wasn't expecting and my cage was on the floor. The cat stared at the rat and didn't do anything then gave me a strange look as if to say "it's weird that you have a rat for a pet" stared at the rat some more and then walked out. He never made any move to try to get into the cage or terrorize the rat he just stared and sniffed.
> 
> For some reason I thought the bars on the CN were horizontal and that was part of my concern. Thanks for informing me otherwise. If the cats do show interest I'm sure my uncle (who is a carpenter) can devise some way to keep the cats out and the rats in.


The bars on the CN are horizontal. That's what makes it harder for the cat to get it's paws in. Cats claw in a side ways motion, making the paws wider and unable to fit. If the bars were vertical and wider, as in the ferret nation, the cats paw would fit in more easily. Ferret Nations cages have about 1 inch spacing for the bars. 

I have a DCN for my rat and from what I can tell. It's pretty much escape proof, as long as the doors are closed properly. I even tried to put my cat's paws through the bars and they just didn't fit.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not good with names of cages there's so many that I can't keep a name with a cage haha umm I think one is called a rat minor and another is a luxury rat home? Maybe I am unsure when I am on the computer which would be possibly tomorrow I will try to find out the names for sure I know many people her are better at helping with names of cages and remembering the spacing and sizes if them then I am.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

Daize said:


> The bars on the CN are horizontal. That's what makes it harder for the cat to get it's paws in. Cats claw in a side ways motion, making the paws wider and unable to fit. If the bars were vertical and wider, as in the ferret nation, the cats paw would fit in more easily. Ferret Nations cages have about 1 inch spacing for the bars. I have a DCN for my rat and from what I can tell. It's pretty much escape proof, as long as the doors are closed properly. I even tried to put my cat's paws through the bars and they just didn't fit.


Sorry! I got horizontal and vertical mixed up! I understand what you mean though XD

As far as the other cages I don't feel like the rat manor or luxury rat home would suit my needs. So I'll just go with the DCN and hope for the best.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

My rat's tails always hang out of the cage, so there could be a change your cats could nip or bite them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have kitties & a critter nation. I bought a mixing tray from home depot. It fits in the bottom & helps to put a barrier between the rats and the bars.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

moonkissed said:


> I have kitties & a critter nation. I bought a mixing tray from home depot. It fits in the bottom & helps to put a barrier between the rats and the bars.


I plan to get a tray of some sort to put in the bottom too. Plus if the cats decide they're super interested I'll put up a plexi glass cage guard to help keep them out and the rats in. I think this can work.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Not all cats will try to hurt your rats, but it's important to take precaution! I had a big cage but my cat's could still get their paws in the bars, so I picked up a spray bottle and sprayed them whenever they did that. I also covered the cage with a towel at night and when I went to work. 

I always supervised them but I also brought my cats around them to get them used to each other. Although I still never leave them completely alone, they're pretty much buds now! In fact sometimes my cats crawl in their cage and lay there while the rats run all over them. The cats will still bat at their tales when they run by, but it doesn't seem to bother the rats at all. 
Here are a few pics of Blanch and Ace hanging out in their favorite spot -- the cat scratcher


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Daize said:


> The bars on the CN are horizontal. That's what makes it harder for the cat to get it's paws in. Cats claw in a side ways motion, making the paws wider and unable to fit. If the bars were vertical and wider, as in the ferret nation, the cats paw would fit in more easily. Ferret Nations cages have about 1 inch spacing for the bars.
> 
> I have a DCN for my rat and from what I can tell. It's pretty much escape proof, as long as the doors are closed properly. I even tried to put my cat's paws through the bars and they just didn't fit.


Same with mine. My cat Oreo's paws are huge. I tried & They don't fit. The only way she can "get them" is if they hang their tails out. Bella & Talia like to stay in the top. My new girls especially Stripe aren't scared of her. If she tries to get in even after I've scolded & shoed her away they will swipe at her or nip her on the nose so she's slowly learning to leave them alone. When I have them out & she goes "hunter pose" I tap her on the nose & say they are friends not food. Cats are smart & eventually she will leave them alone altogether like my other cat Sable does. Sable has sniffed them then can't be bothered with them since. Sable also keeps Oreo in check. Neither cat or rats have been hurt. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd recommend a sturdy cage too incase they knock against it or try to get in. My cat currently sits and looks at my rats like they are lunch. Luckily, my one dogs job is to keep an eye on the cat at all times (my dog feels he is a shifty character  ) I have a Petco Rat Manor so the bars are small. I'm hoping when my rats get to be full grown they will give the cat a bite. As mean as that sounds, it will teach him that sticking his paws in the cage is not good.

I also have a bird that the cat used to try to get to all the time. He gave a really good bite on the foot. Now the cat and bird play constantly. 

It's hard to say what will happen until you try it.


----------

